# BV/ WON'T GO AWAY!!!HELP!!!



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Someone please help me...i have had BV for almost a yr. Also there is along with the itching...a very very foul odor...also there is a dry patchy white stuff all over the top of my vagina...as in on the skin all through the hair. It's so itchy that it's driving me bonkers. I have tried flagyl and the inserting gel and neither work. Please if you have any ideas on why this won't go away or what is causing it...i would be grateful for any info. Thanks Kat


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

have you been tested for yeast as well?


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

No...I guess I will have to call the dr today and make another appt. This is insane...I do have what they call Lichon Sclerosis...which is all in the vagina and anal area. It's like a figure 8 diagram around your whole bottom area. Skin turns really thin and white...the worst itching you ever had and pain. It's an auto immune disorder I am told and I have a steriod cream for that. But I don't know if this other thing I have is related or something different. I am so tired of it all though. Most depressing. Kat


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

a simple home solution for yeast is yogurt, you can apply it topically like an ointment, just the regular old yogurt you get in the store, weird huh, who would have thought to spread that there and find it cures yeast issues?Wes


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

Have you been officially diagnosed with LS, it's not common in woman your age. How long have you had it? You know it's not for sure that it's an auto immune disorder, it could be hormone related. They think it might be hormone related because most woman who get it do so after menopause, and that it can clear up during pregnancy. You may want to look into a hormone screening to see if you have one that is way off, it could be estrogen, testosterone, progesterone, etc. Wes (P.S. I know you asked women in a woman forum but I seem to be a storehouse of info on female plumbing problems)


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

I was officially diagnosed with LS alittle over a year ago. And the doctor showed me some info on it saying it was auto immune...so anyway...i guess i will ask my gyno on this tues.,and i will see what she has to say about it. Either way it is a pain in the you know what. I will be 38 in July so I am not really young but not that old either. Thanks for all the info and suggestions...Keep them coming...Kat


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

kittykat,If it is yeast here is another thing you could do.It's going to sound strange but it worked for me.I had a yeast infection and I not only took acidophilus which is found in yogurt, but I also inserted a pill into my vagina. I did this everyday for a week. It really helped.Of course since yogurt contains the same thing, Wes's suggestion is a good one.I hope you feel better soon.







Wes.. you've missed your calling. You should have been a gynecologist !







Jeanne


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

My wife almost had me talked into it, looked at writing the MCAT's and everything, but every gyno I talked to said "Don't do it" if they could do it all over again, they would have gone into a different line of medicine. A lot of unhappy gyno's out there so it seems.Wes


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Jeanne, what kind of pill did you insert??? Seems like I heard that before but I have never done that before. Sounds interesting...and I will ask my doctor about it. I am just ready for this to be gone for good. It's no way to live and feel comfortable about yourself...Thanks to all that replied. Kat


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

kittykat,I inserted an acidopholis pill. Jeanne


----------



## Wes and Tracy (Apr 14, 1999)

I don't mean to chuckle but that's kinda funny, you know eating it would have worked too but I suppose the direct approach is as fine as any, lol.Wes


----------



## Cazg (Apr 5, 2004)

im really sorry to sound think but what is BV and LS? sorry!


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

BV is Bacterial Vaginosis...and SL is Lichon Sclerosis...crazy names but that is what it is. I hope to find some relief this tuesday when i go to the gyno...it's such a pain and women just have to go through so much s*** it's not fair. Kat


----------



## Jeanne D (Nov 14, 2001)

I know it sounds funny Wes, but I did some research and that's what was suggested.I swallowed the pills and also inserted one a day for a week. It made a big difference.Of course I washed my hands thoroughly after I did that.Jeanne


----------



## Patty (Mar 18, 1999)

Once you're had BV, and it's not cleared up immediately, it's my understanding that it's very hard to get rid of and that it will return regularly. I found that I had no problem until semen went inside of me and then BV started all over again!!I lived on Metrogel and Flagyl until I figured it out myself!! Good luck.BV has a very unpleasant odor; yeast has no odor.


----------



## kate072666 (Oct 1, 2002)

Well I found out that it was not BV after all...but my LS flaring up. Yes, I had BV a year ago...but she tested me and there was no infection going on or any bacteria...she said it was definately my LS. This I will have for the rest of my life so I have to deal with it. Along with having a sore bum from top to bottom...that's wonderful...things could be worse though. But you are 100% right on the semen thing...everytime...which it's not often...but when it does happen...it flares up real bad then. So irritating. Kat


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

Jeanne,I probably sound terribly ignorant, but I have never heard of acidophilus. This sounds like something I would like to try. Can you buy these pills anywhere? If you can find this in yogurt, I wouln't think you would have to have a prescripiton.Wes, you are a kill!














I wish my husband felt as comfortable talking about these issues as you.


----------



## crankypants (Aug 25, 2002)

You can get the acidophilus caps at a health food store. I also did Jeanne's trick of putting a capsule directly into the vagina several times and it does seem to help. Something else that worked even better for me was douching with a tea tree oil solution. The exact dilution I used came from one of Dr. Andrew Weil's books, too long ago to remember







. In general douching is best avoided, but if you're desperate enough...


----------

